# DIY Stripping Basket



## mluman83 (Jun 18, 2016)

Just wanted to share what I have done. I have tried many things but this design has been proven.

Laundry basket from Wal-Mart. Yoga mat (I like the thicker ones), Bic pens, 10lb weight, automotive trim (adhesive type stay put).

- It's pretty self explanatory. Measure out the bottom of the basket so you can put in the yoga mat. The thicker the better because they help the pens stay upright and stronger. Using a compas tool is the best way.

- Drop in a 10lb or more weight that fits the bottom.

- Remove the pen points and ink tubes from your Bic pens. I used scissors and cut right at the edge. Poke your pens through with the bottom end of the pen facing up so the fly line slides a little better.

- Take your adhesive automotive trim and just start it around the top of the basket until you reach the other side, then cut.

All done!

I've used this a lot already and it really works great at keeping the fly line from becoming a tangled nightmare. 

NOTE: Make sure you remove your mat if towing the boat with the basket in the boat. It will fly out and tumble down the road. Don't ask me how I know... I just throw the mat in a storage area until I hit the water.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Nice!










That's what I'm talkin about!

I've used this same basket from Wal-Mart before with some weight on the bottom and have share it here on the Fly Fishing forum of microskiff. What I really like about this basket is how wide the throat is, with out the base being so wide. Plus its a great height for me and easy to move around.


----------



## rakeel (Apr 9, 2014)

Here's the one I made out of a trashcan and some auto trim. 









I put a few weights from my dive belt in the bottom to weigh it down. There's a piece of seadek that I cut and put some zip ties in that I put in the bottom on top of the dive weights


----------



## KnightFishing (Jul 9, 2017)

rakeel said:


> Here's the one I made out of a trashcan and some auto trim.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Could you post a link to that trashcan? Looks sharp


----------



## rakeel (Apr 9, 2014)

KnightFishing said:


> Could you post a link to that trashcan? Looks sharp


http://a.co/bbGZGGj


----------



## 994 (Apr 14, 2008)

That's a $58 plastic trash can? Flounder Creek Outfitters in Titusville had stripping buckets that looked very identical to Strip and Feed Research, and it was $100. Looked and felt very well built.


----------



## rakeel (Apr 9, 2014)

mosquitolaGOON said:


> That's a $58 plastic trash can? Flounder Creek Outfitters in Titusville had stripping buckets that looked very identical to Strip and Feed Research, and it was $100. Looked and felt very well built.


I got the trashcan in the link for around $35 (Amazon doesn't always have the best price) and it's made of a durable poly material that's UV stable. I was all in for ~$40 including the Auto trim and an hour or so of work. At over half the price of the one you're talking about I'd make my own again in a heartbeat.


----------



## mluman83 (Jun 18, 2016)

mosquitolaGOON said:


> That's a $58 plastic trash can? Flounder Creek Outfitters in Titusville had stripping buckets that looked very identical to Strip and Feed Research, and it was $100. Looked and felt very well built.


Any pics of these from FCO??? I would be interested in knowing more at the $100 price tag. I have wanted to grab a bucket from Strip and Feed but they are a little pricey and the one I made pretty much does the job. I'm just a sucker for nice things with build quality.


----------



## rakeel (Apr 9, 2014)

I think this is the one he's talking about. 

https://www.instagram.com/p/BUcDW93j8f3/


----------



## ZaneD (Feb 28, 2017)

KnightFishing said:


> Could you post a link to that trashcan? Looks sharp


https://www.amazon.com/Rubbermaid-g...rd_wg=JvDGE&psc=1&refRID=DAADW2A2YTW5JDYB9SB6

Here's the link for it. The other link posted is for a similar can although not the same.


----------



## Rwhellmer (Jul 11, 2017)

Here's one I made out of a tall chlorine bucket. It's just shy of 24" tall but it works perfect for me in my gheenoe.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Rwhellmer said:


> Here's one I made out of a tall chlorine bucket. It's just shy of 24" tall but it works perfect for me in my gheenoe.


Nice! Where did you get the chlorine bucket? 

You in Sarasota?


----------



## Rwhellmer (Jul 11, 2017)

Honestly I don't know where I got it. I had it laying around at work, cleaned it up, cut it up and trimmed off the bucket "rim" and painted it. The base is a standard 5 gallon bucket foot I picked up at west marine. Yea pretty much Sarasota. I live down in Venice but work up off of 41 and bee ridge


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I bungee my popup laundry basket to the yeti
It works. It got a little rusty from my last trip but it still works


----------



## HTown (Nov 7, 2017)

Just ordered from amazon, awesome link!


----------

